# Verlust der uuid nach 1.reboot nach Part.d. Platte [solved]

## Randy Andy

Häh, versteh nur Bahnhof, was mach ich falsch?

Habe mir gerade eine 3TB Platte hinzu gefügt, die ich am Stück (eine große Partition) mit ext4 nutzen möchte. Dazu habe ich bereits verschiedene Strategeien angewendet:

Strategie 1:

Partitioniere ich diese mittels gdisk /dev/sdd und einem protective MBR und einer GPT, und versuche diese anschließend mit gparted -0.8.0 auf ext4 zu formatieren, schlägt das formatieren fehl. 

Also formatiere ich sie stattdessen mit mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdd1, was zwar geht, es gibt aber einen Hinweis betreffend der GPT, diesen zu Reparieren.

Rufe ich abermals gdisk /dev/sdd auf, meldet mir dies einen beschädigten GPT und empfiehlt diesen zu reparieren, danach müsste ich aber wieder formatieren, also drehe ich mich im Kreis.... 

Lass ich das ganze so, nach dem Formatieren, kann ich die Platte zwar nutzen, sehe jedoch nur 2TB der Kapazität - nicht gut.

Jedenfalls erhält die Platte eine reboot-persistente uuid, über die ich sie problemlos mounten kann.

Strategie 2:

Ich Partitioniere mit mit gparted, lege zuvor damit eine GPT Tabelle an und formatiere damit anschließend ext4, so geht das fehlerlos.

Dann sehe ich die uuid der Platte, trage diese in die fstab ein, mounte diese, kann sie nutzen, sehe die volle Kapazität, scheinbar alles pirma...

Bis zum nächsten reboot, dann hat die Platte plötzlich keine uuid mehr, alle anderen schon noch  :Confused: 

Ein manuelles mount -a  macht deutlich auf den Fehler aufmerksam:

Guckt ihr:

```

mount -a

mount: Gerätedatei UUID=cc59c131-06ee-44f3-a215-4526504c587b existiert nicht

localhost andy # ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/

insgesamt 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 151fff84-9510-4c4c-ae5c-7bf2fd96b77a -> ../../sda3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 19ff7453-4ce0-4822-b55a-b350caec751a -> ../../sda4                          

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 460140b6-ee6c-4f46-ac1f-2ca10d1a3d71 -> ../../sdc3                          

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 47aff456-d0b2-4e2b-bfcf-3337ea462d8f -> ../../sda1                          

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 62107dc0-2e38-41e6-b95d-b60b0b4b119c -> ../../sdc1                          

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 be1bf13c-accb-4d11-b409-ca7af349f4fb -> ../../sdc2                          

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 d894c28e-61b1-47a2-b009-e68ac3a6ea48 -> ../../sdb1                          

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 ec233f62-99f3-49ab-afe9-b5fb287dd9d7 -> ../../sda2                          

localhost andy # ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/

insgesamt 0                                                                                                         

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 12. Jun 18:37 ata-HL-DT-ST_DVDRAM_GSA-H60N_K5778E52144 -> ../../sr0                       

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 12. Jun 18:27 ata-WDC_WD30EZRX-00MMMB0_WD-WCAWZ0656001 -> ../../sdd                       

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 ata-WDC_WD30EZRX-00MMMB0_WD-WCAWZ0656001-part1 -> ../../sdd1                

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 12. Jun 18:27 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4302932 -> ../../sdb                      

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4302932-part1 -> ../../sdb1               

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 12. Jun 18:27 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035 -> ../../sda                      

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035-part1 -> ../../sda1               

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035-part2 -> ../../sda2               

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035-part3 -> ../../sda3               

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-07TMA0_WD-WCAPW4540035-part4 -> ../../sda4               

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 12. Jun 18:27 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-22TMA0_WD-WCAPW4091121 -> ../../sdc                      

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-22TMA0_WD-WCAPW4091121-part1 -> ../../sdc1               

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-22TMA0_WD-WCAPW4091121-part2 -> ../../sdc2               

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 ata-WDC_WD5000AAKS-22TMA0_WD-WCAPW4091121-part3 -> ../../sdc3               

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 12. Jun 18:27 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD30EZRX-00_WD-WCAWZ0656001 -> ../../sdd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD30EZRX-00_WD-WCAWZ0656001-part1 -> ../../sdd1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 12. Jun 18:27 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4091121 -> ../../sdc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4091121-part1 -> ../../sdc1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4091121-part2 -> ../../sdc2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4091121-part3 -> ../../sdc3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 12. Jun 18:27 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4302932 -> ../../sdb

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4302932-part1 -> ../../sdb1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 12. Jun 18:27 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035 -> ../../sda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035-part1 -> ../../sda1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035-part2 -> ../../sda2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035-part3 -> ../../sda3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 scsi-SATA_WDC_WD5000AAKS-_WD-WCAPW4540035-part4 -> ../../sda4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 12. Jun 18:27 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-0_070112015146000745-0:0 -> ../../sde

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 12. Jun 18:27 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-1_070112015146000745-0:1 -> ../../sdf

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 12. Jun 18:27 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-2_070112015146000745-0:2 -> ../../sdg

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 12. Jun 18:27 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-3_070112015146000745-0:3 -> ../../sdh

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 12. Jun 18:27 usb-Generic_2.0_Reader_-4_070112015146000745-0:4 -> ../../sdi

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 12. Jun 18:27 wwn-0x50014ee2006f7a34 -> ../../sdb

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 wwn-0x50014ee2006f7a34-part1 -> ../../sdb1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 12. Jun 18:27 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3 -> ../../sda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3-part1 -> ../../sda1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3-part2 -> ../../sda2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3-part3 -> ../../sda3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 wwn-0x50014ee255c4b8a3-part4 -> ../../sda4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 12. Jun 18:27 wwn-0x50014ee25b27679d -> ../../sdd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 wwn-0x50014ee25b27679d-part1 -> ../../sdd1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 12. Jun 18:27 wwn-0x50014ee2ab123c97 -> ../../sdc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 wwn-0x50014ee2ab123c97-part1 -> ../../sdc1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 wwn-0x50014ee2ab123c97-part2 -> ../../sdc2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 12. Jun 18:27 wwn-0x50014ee2ab123c97-part3 -> ../../sdc3

localhost andy # cat /etc/fstab

UUID=47aff456-d0b2-4e2b-bfcf-3337ea462d8f /                       ext4    defaults                1 1

UUID=ec233f62-99f3-49ab-afe9-b5fb287dd9d7 /OS2                    ext4    defaults                1 2

UUID=151fff84-9510-4c4c-ae5c-7bf2fd96b77a /home                   ext4    defaults                1 2

UUID=19ff7453-4ce0-4822-b55a-b350caec751a /Daten1                 ext4    defaults                1 2

UUID=d894c28e-61b1-47a2-b009-e68ac3a6ea48 /Videoarchiv            ext4    defaults                1 2

UUID=62107dc0-2e38-41e6-b95d-b60b0b4b119c /Tresor                 ext4    defaults                1 2

UUID=cc59c131-06ee-44f3-a215-4526504c587b /Archiv                 ext4    defaults                1 2

UUID=be1bf13c-accb-4d11-b409-ca7af349f4fb /tmp                    ext2    defaults                1 2

UUID=460140b6-ee6c-4f46-ac1f-2ca10d1a3d71 swap                    swap    defaults                0 0

none        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults          0 0

fdisk -l /dev/sdd

WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

Disk /dev/sdd: 3000.6 GB, 3000592982016 bytes

255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 364801 Zylinder, zusammen 5860533168 Sektoren

Einheiten = Sektoren von 1 × 512 = 512 Bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

/dev/sdd1               1  4294967295  2147483647+  ee  GPT

Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.

```

Natürlich könnte ich die Platte statt per UUID auch anders mounten, damit's klappt - will ich aber nicht.

Möchte lieber die Ursache finden und abstellen, macht mir sonst ein ungutes Gefühl.

Kernel ist momentan der 2.6.39-gentoo-r1, habe noch keinen anderen auf die Problematik getestet, die abgeschalteten Optionen sollten doch damit nichts zu tun haben:

```
zgrep EXT4 /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_USE_FOR_EXT23=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4_DEBUG is not set
```

Habt ihr ne Idee oder'n heißen Tipp?

Hab ich einen  bekannten Bug übersehen?

Mach ich was grundlegendes falsch?

Dank Euch, Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

So,

hab jetzt mal mit einem älteren kernel 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 gebootet, bleibt aber das gleiche Problem.

Beim booten wird vom Bios / Sata Controler (AHCI Mode) die Platte korrekt erkannt bzw. gemeldet.

Hier mal meine aktivierten USE-Flags von udev:

```

ocalhost andy # equery u sys-fs/udev

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for sys-fs/udev-171-r1:

 U I

 - - acl               : apply ACLs for users with local forground sessions

 - - action_modeswitch : switch Mobile Action cables into serial mode

 - - debug             : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful

                         backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - edd               : create /dev/disk/by-id/edd-* links for BIOS EDD data

 + + extras            : Compile udev-extras requiring external dependencies

 - - floppy            : create historical floppy kernel device nodes (/dev/fd0h1440, ...)

 + + gudev             : enable libudev gobject interface

 + + hwdb              : read vendor/device string database and add it to udev database

 + + keymap            : map custom hardware's multimedia keys

 + + rule_generator    : enable persistent network and optical device rule generator

 - - test              : Workaround to pull in packages needed to run with FEATURES=test. Portage-2.1.2 handles

                         this internally, so don't set it in make.conf/package.use anymore

```

Überleg mangels bisheriger Vorschläge, ob ich udev mal mit dem edd Flag baue und dann nochmal versuche.

Wo findet man eigentlich detailliertere Erläuterungen zu den USE-Flags, finde das nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig und auch bei 

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/sys-fs/udev werd ich nicht wirklich schlauer.

Auch die obige Erklärung für acl finde ich völlig daneben, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema...

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

Also:

udev + edd compiliert, ausserdem zur Sicherheit noch in der rc.conf wieder den Wert auf

rc_parallel="NO" gesetzt hat nichts gebracht.

Ausserdem sei auch erwähnt dass besagte 3TB Platte auch nicht unter ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/ auftauchte, obwohl ich das Label von gparted habe mit erzeugen lassen.

Nun habe ich also gerade mal auf diese Art ein neues Label gesetzt:

```

mkfs.ext4 -L Archiv /dev/sdd1

mke2fs 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)

Die Ausrichtung von /dev/sdd1 ist um 3584 Bytes verschoben.

Das könnte zu sehr schlechter Leistung führen. Eine (Neu-)Partionierung

 wird empfohlen.

Dateisystem-Label=Archiv

OS-Typ: Linux

Blockgröße=4096 (log=2)

Fragmentgröße=4096 (log=2)

Stride=1 Blöcke, Stripebreite=1 Blöcke

134217728 Inodes, 536870911 Blöcke

26843545 Blöcke (5.00%) reserviert für den Superuser

Erster Datenblock=0

Maximale Dateisystem-Blöcke=4294967296

16384 Blockgruppen

32768 Blöcke pro Gruppe, 32768 Fragmente pro Gruppe

8192 Inodes pro Gruppe

Superblock-Sicherungskopien gespeichert in den Blöcken: 

        32768, 98304, 163840, 229376, 294912, 819200, 884736, 1605632, 2654208, 

        4096000, 7962624, 11239424, 20480000, 23887872, 71663616, 78675968, 

        102400000, 214990848, 512000000

Schreibe Inode-Tabellen: erledigt                        

Erstelle Journal (32768 Blöcke): erledigt

Schreibe Superblöcke und Dateisystem-Accountinginformationen: erledigt

Das Dateisystem wird automatisch nach jeweils 36 Einhäng-Vorgängen bzw.

alle 180 Tage überprüft, je nachdem, was zuerst eintritt. Dies kann durch

tune2fs -c oder -i geändert werden.
```

Man beachte den obigen Hinweis:

Die Ausrichtung von /dev/sdd1 ist um 3584 Bytes verschoben.

Das könnte zu sehr schlechter Leistung führen. Eine (Neu-)Partionierung

 wird empfohlen.

Und nun passiert als nächstes wieder das übliche und ich dreh mich wieder im Kreis...

Jetzt erhält die Platte plötzlich wieder ihr Label und eine uuid:

```

ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/

insgesamt 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 13:11 Archiv -> ../../sdd1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 13:02 \x2f -> ../../sda2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 13:02 \x2fDaten1 -> ../../sda4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 13:02 \x2fOS1 -> ../../sda1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 13:02 \x2fTresor -> ../../sdc1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 13:02 \x2fVideoarchiv -> ../../sdb1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 13:02 \x2fhome -> ../../sda3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 13:02 \x2ftmp -> ../../sdc2                                                       

localhost andy # df -h                                                                                              

Dateisystem    Größe Benutzt Verf. Verw% Eingehängt auf                                                             

rootfs           39G     21G   17G   56% /                                                                          

/dev/root        39G     21G   17G   56% /                                                                          

rc-svcdir       1,0M    112K  912K   11% /lib64/rc/init.d                                                           

udev             10M    272K  9,8M    3% /dev                                                                       

none            4,0G       0  4,0G    0% /dev/shm                                                                   

/dev/sda2        37G     26G   11G   72% /OS2                                                                       

/dev/sda3        39G     35G  1,8G   96% /home                                                                      

/dev/sda4       344G    318G  8,5G   98% /Daten1                                                                    

/dev/sdb1       459G    427G  8,4G   99% /Videoarchiv                                                               

/dev/sdc1       439G    411G  5,7G   99% /Tresor                                                                    

/dev/sdc2        14G    164M   13G    2% /tmp                                                                       

localhost andy # ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/

insgesamt 0                                                                                                         

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 13:11 05917664-cbda-4924-9cd4-ddf58a3c71fd -> ../../sdd1                          

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 13:02 151fff84-9510-4c4c-ae5c-7bf2fd96b77a -> ../../sda3                          

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 13:02 19ff7453-4ce0-4822-b55a-b350caec751a -> ../../sda4                          

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 13:02 460140b6-ee6c-4f46-ac1f-2ca10d1a3d71 -> ../../sdc3                          

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 13:02 47aff456-d0b2-4e2b-bfcf-3337ea462d8f -> ../../sda1                          

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 13:02 62107dc0-2e38-41e6-b95d-b60b0b4b119c -> ../../sdc1                          

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 13:02 be1bf13c-accb-4d11-b409-ca7af349f4fb -> ../../sdc2                          

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 13:02 d894c28e-61b1-47a2-b009-e68ac3a6ea48 -> ../../sdb1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 13:02 ec233f62-99f3-49ab-afe9-b5fb287dd9d7 -> ../../sda2

```

Alles wunderbar könnte man denken, doch wenn ich die Platte nun mounte, sieht das System nur noch 2TB davon.

Dafür bleibt die uuid auch nach dem rebooten erhalten.

```

df -h

Dateisystem    Größe Benutzt Verf. Verw% Eingehängt auf

rootfs           39G     21G   17G   56% /

/dev/root        39G     21G   17G   56% /

rc-svcdir       1,0M    112K  912K   11% /lib64/rc/init.d

udev             10M    272K  9,8M    3% /dev

none            4,0G       0  4,0G    0% /dev/shm

/dev/sda2        37G     26G   11G   72% /OS2

/dev/sda3        39G     35G  1,9G   96% /home

/dev/sda4       344G    318G  8,5G   98% /Daten1

/dev/sdb1       459G    427G  8,4G   99% /Videoarchiv

/dev/sdc1       439G    411G  5,7G   99% /Tresor

/dev/sdc2        14G    164M   13G    2% /tmp

/dev/sdd1       2,0T    199M  1,9T    1% /Archiv

```

Vorher sah man mit dem gleichen Befehl noch die volle Kapazität ist doch seltsam.

Wie war noch gleich die empfohlene Vorgehensweise zur korrekten Ausrichtung der Sektoren, welches Tool, welche Syntax bei Platten größer 2TB?

Help   :Confused: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Leute,

schätze ich habe gerade die zündende Idee.

Hab das völlig verdrängt, da ich auf einem anderen PC schon mal diese Option gesetzt habe, da war die Platte aber kleiner 2GB und ich hatte andere Symptome und kam schneller darauf.

Daher hab ich auf dieser Kiste nicht mehr drüber nachgedacht (abgehakt), bin ziemlich sicher dass es daran liegt, halte euch auf dem laufenden...

```
EFI GUID Partition support (EFI_PARTITION)

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION:

Say Y here if you would like to use hard disks under Linux which

were partitioned using EFI GPT.

Symbol: EFI_PARTITION [=n]

Type : boolean

Prompt: EFI GUID Partition support

Defined at fs/partitions/Kconfig:236

Depends on: BLOCK [=y] && PARTITION_ADVANCED [=y]

Location:

-> File systems

-> Partition Types

-> Advanced partition selection (PARTITION_ADVANCED [=y])

Selects: CRC32 [=y]
```

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

Ganz schön öde, diese Monolog-threads, gell  :Wink: 

Ich hab diesmal die Platte wieder mit gparted mit GPT Partitionstabelle angelegt, zur Überwindung der 2TB Grenze.

Dann damit formatiert und dabei das Label wie zuvor auch gleich mit angegeben.

Wie üblich danach die neue uuid in meine fstab geschrieben, gemounted, geguckt ob die Kapazität stimmt - i.o.

Doch nun wurd's noch einmal spannend, würde nach einem reboot tatsächlich wieder eine uuid / oder label angezeigt werden?

Reboot

.

.

.

Und siehe da, kaum macht man's richtig, schon klappt's!

Na Hauptsache der Fall ist geklärt, es lag tatsächlich an der fehlenden kernel-Option von meinem vorherigen post.

Hier nochmal zur Vollständigkeit die jetzigen Ausgaben nach dem reboot:

```

localhost andy # df -h

Dateisystem    Größe Benutzt Verf. Verw% Eingehängt auf

rootfs           39G     21G   17G   56% /

/dev/root        39G     21G   17G   56% /

rc-svcdir       1,0M    112K  912K   11% /lib64/rc/init.d

udev             10M    272K  9,8M    3% /dev

none            4,0G       0  4,0G    0% /dev/shm

/dev/sda2        37G     26G   11G   72% /OS2

/dev/sda3        39G     35G  1,8G   96% /home

/dev/sda4       344G    318G  8,5G   98% /Daten1

/dev/sdb1       459G    427G  8,4G   99% /Videoarchiv

/dev/sdc1       439G    411G  5,7G   99% /Tresor

/dev/sdd1       2,7T    201M  2,6T    1% /Archiv

/dev/sdc2        14G    164M   13G    2% /tmp

localhost andy # ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/

insgesamt 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 16:04 151fff84-9510-4c4c-ae5c-7bf2fd96b77a -> ../../sda3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 16:04 19ff7453-4ce0-4822-b55a-b350caec751a -> ../../sda4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 16:04 460140b6-ee6c-4f46-ac1f-2ca10d1a3d71 -> ../../sdc3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 16:04 47aff456-d0b2-4e2b-bfcf-3337ea462d8f -> ../../sda1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 16:04 62107dc0-2e38-41e6-b95d-b60b0b4b119c -> ../../sdc1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 16:04 be1bf13c-accb-4d11-b409-ca7af349f4fb -> ../../sdc2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 16:04 c248f121-fe74-421c-808d-da2e0701db60 -> ../../sdd1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 16:04 d894c28e-61b1-47a2-b009-e68ac3a6ea48 -> ../../sdb1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 16:04 ec233f62-99f3-49ab-afe9-b5fb287dd9d7 -> ../../sda2

localhost andy # ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/

insgesamt 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 16:04 Archiv -> ../../sdd1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 16:04 \x2f -> ../../sda2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 16:04 \x2fDaten1 -> ../../sda4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 16:04 \x2fOS1 -> ../../sda1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 16:04 \x2fTresor -> ../../sdc1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 16:04 \x2fVideoarchiv -> ../../sdb1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 16:04 \x2fhome -> ../../sda3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 13. Jun 16:04 \x2ftmp -> ../../sdc2

localhost andy # gdisk /dev/sdd

GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.7.1

Partition table scan:                                                                                               

  MBR: protective                                                                                                   

  BSD: not present                                                                                                  

  APM: not present                                                                                                  

  GPT: present                                                                                                      

                                                                                                                    

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.                                                                     

                                                                                                                    

Command (? for help): q                                                                                             

localhost andy # 
```

Informellen Gruß,

Andy.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Ganz schön öde, diese Monolog-threads, gell 

  Ach.., ich fand deine Alleinunterhaltung auch recht Interessant...  :Razz: 

Eine kurze Frage hätte ich zu dieser mir noch unbekannten GPT Partitionstabellen Geschichte:

Da du ja scheinbar alle deine Laufwerke via UUID ansprichst, und nun auch eine GPT Partitionstabelle nutzt könntest du ja nun auch schon im GRUB direkt deine Partitions ID anstatt root=/dev/sdx oder die Filesystem UUID angeben?!

Ich fand dazu zb diese Antwort  *Dieser Beitrag wrote:*   

> kernel >= 2.6.37, recognize the partition uuid, not filesystem uuid. older kernel don't support anything root by uuid.
> 
> partition uuid supported by EFI GPT, the correct grub commandline is
> 
> root=PARTUUID=00112233-4455-6677-8899-AABBCCDDEEFF

 

Nur aus Interesse, hast du das schon mal getestet, funkt das ohne initrd ?

----------

## Randy Andy

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ach.., ich fand deine Alleinunterhaltung auch recht Interessant... 

 

Danke Josef, immer schön ein Feedback zu bekommen damit man wenigstens weiss, das jemand mitliest.

 *Quote:*   

> Eine kurze Frage hätte ich zu dieser mir noch unbekannten GPT Partitionstabellen Geschichte:
> 
> Da du ja scheinbar alle deine Laufwerke via UUID ansprichst, und nun auch eine GPT Partitionstabelle nutzt könntest du ja nun auch schon im GRUB direkt deine Partitions ID anstatt root=/dev/sdx oder die Filesystem UUID angeben?!

 

Jein, denn auf diesem System hab ich nur die neue Platte zur Datenablage mit GPT partitioniert.

Die Boot-Platte jedoch nicht, daher kann ich das nicht auf die schnelle mal testen.

Interessieren würde es mich aber schon, da ich so was mal für einen boot-stick umsetzten möchte.

Auch hab ich noch einen VDR mit Gentoo im Einsatz, auf dem bereits eine GPT-Boot Platte werkelt. Den kann ich aber gerade nicht rebooten, da die Frau ihn gerade nutzt   :Wink: 

Würde aber am Ball bleiben, und wenn mal wieder mehr Zeit ist, das testen und dann Feedback geben.

Befürchte aber das ganze wird an folgendem scheitern:

Ich vermute das mit der Boot-option root=PARTUUID soll doch sicher nur mit Grub2 funktionieren, oder?

Dann käme das nur für einen Bootstick bei mir in frage, ansonsten kommt mir nur grub legacy auffe Platte.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich fand dazu zb diese Antwort [quote="Dieser Beitrag"]kernel >= 2.6.37, recognize the partition uuid, not filesystem uuid. older kernel don't support anything root by uuid.
> 
> partition uuid supported by EFI GPT, the correct grub commandline is
> 
> root=PARTUUID=00112233-4455-6677-8899-AABBCCDDEEFF
> ...

 

Hab ich bisher noch nicht erfolgreich getestet, denn es scheiterte bisher an der grub2 Installation auf den USB Stick von einer SystemRescueCD aus.

Auch Frage ich mich welche Partuuid denn wohl gemeint ist, schau dir mal die Ausgabe von gdisk an, dort gibt es Zwei:

```

Command (? for help): i

Using 1

Partition GUID code: EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7 (Linux/Windows data)

Partition unique GUID: D02C4F23-2A4A-4066-AE68-A1D1DFDCA025

First sector: 2048 (at 1024.0 KiB)

Last sector: 5860532223 (at 2.7 TiB)

Partition size: 5860530176 sectors (2.7 TiB)

Attribute flags: 0000000000000000

Partition name: ''

```

Ich vermute die unique GUID Nr.  Weisst du da mehr?

Gruß, Andy

----------

## firefly

nein root=PARTUUID ist eine kernel option hat nichts mit grub2 zu tun. (http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail//linux/kernel/1106.0/00974.html)

 Grub2 selbst scheint aber auch diese syntax zu kennen

----------

## Randy Andy

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Randy Andy wrote:*   Ganz schön öde, diese Monolog-threads, gell   Ach.., ich fand deine Alleinunterhaltung auch recht Interessant... 
> 
> Eine kurze Frage hätte ich zu dieser mir noch unbekannten GPT Partitionstabellen Geschichte:
> 
> Da du ja scheinbar alle deine Laufwerke via UUID ansprichst, und nun auch eine GPT Partitionstabelle nutzt könntest du ja nun auch schon im GRUB direkt deine Partitions ID anstatt root=/dev/sdx oder die Filesystem UUID angeben?!
> ...

 

Hallo Josef und alle Anderen die es vielleicht noch interessiert.

Ich wollte noch wie versprochen ein Feedback geben, hat leider nur etwas länger gedauert bis ich die nötige Zeit zum testen dafür fand, da andere Sachen höhere Priorität hatten.

Fazit von det janze: Et funktioniert tatsächlich ohne initrd durch Angabe der unique GUID der zu bootenden partition.

Mehr Details? gern!

Also, ihr ermittelt die GUID z.B. so:

```

gdisk /dev/sdb

GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.7.1

Partition table scan:

  MBR: protective

  BSD: not present

  APM: not present

  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help): i

Partition number (1-4): 1

Partition GUID code: C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B (EFI System)

Partition unique GUID: 29884E5A-69FF-42E8-AB7B-0DEB95FB6EA9

First sector: 63 (at 31.5 KiB)

Last sector: 81915434 (at 39.1 GiB)

Partition size: 81915372 sectors (39.1 GiB)

Attribute flags: 0000000000000000

Partition name: 'Linux/Windows data'

```

Dann flugs das Ganze in das boot Menue aufnehemen, z.B. so:

```

title=Gentoo Linux (kernel-3.0.0-gentoo-r1 boot-Test über PartUUID mit gdisk unique guid)

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-x86_64-3.0.0-gentoo vga=791 root=PARTUUID=29884E5A-69FF-42E8-AB7B-0DEB95FB6EA9

```

Und siehe da, es bootet. Feine Sache das.

Übrigens hab ich mittlerweile das mounten via fstab auf LABEL umgestellt -find's übersichtlicher.

So, als nächstes mal testen ob das auch per GPT partitioniertem USB-Stick ohne initrd, mit entsprechendem delay geht - das wär noch mein Traum.

Denn dann könnte ich auf initrd oder GUB2 verzichten, und trotzdem überall vom Stick booten...

Wird aber wohl eher nix befürchte ich, aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt   :Sad: 

Frohes Schaffen,

Andy.

----------

## astaecker

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Wo findet man eigentlich detailliertere Erläuterungen zu den USE-Flags, finde das nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig und auch bei 
> 
> http://www.gentoo-portage.com/sys-fs/udev werd ich nicht wirklich schlauer.
> 
> Auch die obige Erklärung für acl finde ich völlig daneben, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema...

 

Mit dem "acl" USE Flag ist gemeint, dass der lokale, aktive Benutzer (in einem Mehrbenutzersystem, siehe ConsoleKit) mittels ACLs Berechtigungen für den Zugriff auf Gerätedateien bekommt, ohne dass er in einer entsprechenden Gruppe zu sein braucht.

----------

## Josef.95

@Randy Andy

besten dank für deine ausführliche Info und gesammelten Erfahrungen, ist ja ein interessantes Thema :)

Sobald ich wieder entsprechende HW verfügbar hab werde ich mir die GPT Geschichte auch mal anschauen.

MfG

Josef

----------

